# 329cm Stör aus dem Fraser



## Dxlfxn (18. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hier ein paar Pics von einem Störgiganten aus dem Fraser vom 16.11.2006
Der Fisch war 329 cm lang und 136 cm Gürtelmaß. Er dürfte zwischen 750 und 800 engl. Pfund wiegen und etwa 120 Jahre alt sein. Er wurde schonend released und wird weiter wachsen. Der glückliche Fänger aus Dänemark durfte 2 Stunden und 59 Minuten drillen. Guide war Kevin von der Fraserriverlodge.
Und das ist nicht das Ende der Gardinenstange - es gibt noch größere Fische.
Weitere Infos oder Links nach PN


----------



## wobbler (18. November 2006)

*AW: 329cm Stör aus dem Fraser*

boah

ein drillerlebnis fürs leben......... petri heil !


----------



## sebastian (18. November 2006)

*AW: 329cm Stör aus dem Fraser*

Einfach geil =)
Ich finds absolut faszinierend das es Fische gibt die weit älter sind als die meisten Menschen.


----------



## vaaberg (18. November 2006)

*AW: 329cm Stör aus dem Fraser*

Hallo,                  |muahah: 
drillen ja, fangen auch, aber das der Fisch weiter leben kann ist das allerbeste. Ich finde solche Haltung toll.

Alle Dorsche über 9kg gehen bei mir - wenn´s den zu vertreten ist -  auch zurück, um Nachkommen zu produzieren.

Ich finde die Trophäenangelei nur dann gut wenn diese Fische, soweit vertretbar relaiset werden.


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2006)

*AW: 329cm Stör aus dem Fraser*

wow .... 120 Jahre alt ...  #r
hat sich wahrlich gut gewehrt der alte Knochen :m
hoffe für ihn das er noch unzählige weitere Lebensjahre erleben kann ...


----------



## Justhon (18. November 2006)

*AW: 329cm Stör aus dem Fraser*

Wow der is ja riesig:k.
Schön dass er wieder Schwimmen darf,
solche Tiere sind zu schade für die Bratpfanne:q


----------



## carste (18. November 2006)

*AW: 329cm Stör aus dem Fraser*

Hallo!
Mit welchem Köder wurde dieser riesige Stör gefangen???


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. November 2006)

*AW: 329cm Stör aus dem Fraser*

Hallo,
ich habe noch nicht alle Infos, aber die jeweiligen Köder könne sehr verschieden sein. Das, die Präsentation und manchmal ein Ankerplatz, der 2 oder 3m genauer ist, machen den Erfolg aus.

Zum c&r:
Am Fraser werden seit vielen Jahren keine Störe mehr getötet. Alle sportlich gefangenen Fische gehen grundsätzlich wieder ins Wasser. Das Gewicht wird mittels einer Formel bestimmt. Wer damit nicht leben kann, muß eben andere Dinge tun.


----------

